# L1 A visa



## premalmehta1972 (Oct 12, 2009)

Dear Friends,

I had received the L1 A approval from USCIS on 7th Aug'09 and applied for the VISA on 3rd Sept'09 but after 2 interviews I was called again with last proof of my Indian Business since its inception ( 1999) and I again applied again on 10th Sept'09 and the visa officer took lots of documents from me including last 10 years IT papers of Company, international contracts, magazines published by our company, photographs of events organised by company etc etc etc

I was told to wait for some time and then called again and informed that the officer wants to review the documents and they would send me email.

When I asked her how much time she said with in 2 weeks.

Today its more than 4 weeks and I m still waiting for their email.

Any one here can suggest what I can do???? I send them emails regarding this 3 times and haven't got any reply from them.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

premalmehta1972 said:


> Any one here can suggest what I can do???? I send them emails regarding this 3 times and haven't got any reply from them.


Did you use an attorney? This is one of those places where you need one.


----------



## premalmehta1972 (Oct 12, 2009)

I haven't seen attorney but can an attorney be help ful if the case is gone in review??? Will it expidite the matter????


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

premalmehta1972 said:


> I haven't seen attorney but can an attorney be help ful if the case is gone in review??? Will it expidite the matter????


Attorneys have paths to consular officials that us mere mortals don't have. No knowing whether they will expedite the matter, though.

Also, seen a lot of reports recently about them being very picky over L1 applications.


----------



## premalmehta1972 (Oct 12, 2009)

*Thanks*



Fatbrit said:


> Attorneys have paths to consular officials that us mere mortals don't have. No knowing whether they will expedite the matter, though.
> 
> Also, seen a lot of reports recently about them being very picky over L1 applications.


I would consult my attorney today itself and tell him to take appropriate action on my problem. 

They don't have any reason to reject my application as we fulfill 100 % requirements of L1 A visa and approval has come from USCIS, more over I have submitted each document they had requested during the interview.

But I fear they may still find out some reason for the rejection if they want to.


----------

